
Ask HN: Recommendations for Standing Desk? - misiti3780
I am an existing desk and am looking to add something like this on top:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;Adjustable-Standing-Converter-Workstation-Keyborard&#x2F;dp&#x2F;B072Q5M6H5&#x2F;<p>I am wondering if anyone is using something they are happy with?
======
pataman3
I'd take a look at Monoprice. Their prices are modest and they offer a bunch
of form factors.

I picked up their workstream ultra-slim model about 6 months ago and have had
no issues with it. The build quality's better than I expected too.

[https://www.monoprice.com/category/mounts-&-stands/workstati...](https://www.monoprice.com/category/mounts-&-stands/workstation-
desks-&-mounts/sit-stand-desks)

